# Selling my Atlas 10f and bought a Boxford lathe.



## Stephen Tegner (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi guys, after I finished restoring my Atlas I saw a boxford lathe for sale for the same price I paid for the Atlas (800 USD), I decided to buy it because it has a few nice featues like a v-bed, roller bearing headstock and most important of all the quick change gearbox. I  hope it's not sacrelige sacrilege to mention Boxfords here but anyway this is what the machine looks like and I wanted to say I have had fun restoring the Atlas and chatting with you guys. I'll check in now an then to keep up on Atlas news.

Regards
Steve


----------



## righto88 (Aug 15, 2013)

You did well. That Boxford is a fine lathe. Looks like you will have it looking brand new soon.


----------

